# Tale of 2 Mercedes E55 AMGs



## LCat (Jul 28, 2008)

I finaly have finished my 2nd car and now ready to share with wonderful crowd on the board what I have learned during this installs.

Bouth of the projects were handled by Don at Unexpected Creations - 6speed on the forum. 

First and formost I would like to thank Don for a greate job and tons of information provided. Quality of an istalation was first grade, results were amazing and initial tuning wwas superb. Sometime it is tough to get on his schedule though so I suggest to schedule early.

I'm a huge fan of W210(1999-2002) E55 - I think it is most hadsome Mercedes ever built so I got 2 of them. 

First meet Silver Shadow - my original one









Spoting Kleeman Autorotor Supercharger and tons of modifications to the suspention, breaks, engine, drivetrain and pushing 650+hp this is a statement car for me and contains a best system I could come up with at the time. Since this car is all out assult on my dream car and spends a lot of time in the speed shops I needed a daily driver which is not as far fetched - hense meet a Black Duckling 








I wanted to keep this car simpler mechanicaly and electronicaly therfore this one spots Kleeman Eaton Supercharger, more basic bolt-ons, simpler nonadjustable suspention mods, still excelente Brembo GT breaks and some minor drivetrain mods. Car still pushes 500+Hp and probably can cover 0-60 in under 3.5 sec. 

As you could see this is 2 very different cars and very different approach to the audio system has been used.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful cars man. The E55 AMG is also one of my favorites, but haven't picked up one yet. Definitely looking forward to the install pics.


----------



## LCat (Jul 28, 2008)

In Silver Shadow we went with a CarPC as a transport/HU. Custom modified Lynx Card with SuperClock 4 via custom Stealth Audio Sixtet digital cable feeds Pioneer ODR AXM-90 control unit again with upgraded clock, which feeds only one in the world fully modified Pioneer ODR P90 processor - all opt amps and capacitors changed to the best available, clock changed to SuperClock 4 and 2 outboard power supplies. Let’s put it this way - then I changed processor from Alpine H900 to ODR I was floored, - going from regular ODR to this monster was even more change than that. P90 feeds HS Fidelity tube line driver which in turn feeds following 3 sets of amps which were chosen after very lengthy listening session. 
We have obtained some of the world most acclaimed amps and listened to them with a drivers we were using. Amps in the running included: 
Audison Thesis 2 and 3, Monolithics Class A, Sound Monitor 3 chassis amp, Phasse Mogami Ultimate, Genesis Class A, Celestra VA, Sutherland Tube Amp and other crazy stuff like that. From more standart contenders we had top line Zapco, Mcintosh, Butler, Blade, ARC etc.
This is what we ended up with:
Tweeter amp is Linear Power LP-100 modified by TIPS driving Dynaudio Esotar 2 - and strangely enough it was a best amp of all to drive tweeters by far. No other amp came even close to naturalness and transparency and openness of this amp on the tweets.
For a midrange we have chosen AudioTechnology 6" custom midrange with 94db sensitivity driven by pair of Sinfoni H60.1 Class A monoblocks. This midrange is quite a special unit. Sinfoni Class A has been a most lush and warm amp in the midrange I have heard in car audio and it's palpability and liquidity is amazing. If I was choosing a full range amp I would have chose ever Tru technology Billet Stage 3 properly customized or Celestras VA but for Midrange Sinfoni monoblocks are best. 
Midbass and bass are handled by 3 pairs of VMPS super-woofers - 6.5" drivers VMPS commissioned for their own loudspeakers with a 40 Oz magnets and Fs of 27Hz. Don have done an imposable job of custom building my doors in Mercedes leather and Alacantra and turning them in to the resonance free subwoofer enclosures. Choice for an amp has been very clear - Tru Technology billet customized for a 250Hz down playback outcontroled any other amp and its speed and dynamics are amazing. System is not using any subwoofers and this is done for a reason. PowerAmper power distribution center and 2 large BatCaps finish system off. System came out on the heavy side close to the 220lbs and all the weight was strategically placed over rear axle which in combination with carbon fiber hood allowed me to achieve almost perfect 50.5%/49.5% weight distribution. 

Now for a Black Duckling I wanted as simple of the system as I can build - so modified ODR D7III head unit with Bluetooth and IPod modules went in driving mildly modified ODR P90 processor driving TRU Stage 3 SuperBillet 8S amp. Reasons for a TRU are easy - besides being one of the overall best amps in the world TRU technology is the only company which has an ability to fully customize amp. Finish of the amp was done in anodized black to match ODR, but most importantly every channel was customized to provide a sound I'm looking for. Certain optamps and capacitor types were used on each channel to match my favorite sonic traits in each frequency region as well as to properly mate with speakers used. Basically it is very similar to what I got using 3 pairs of the different amps from different manufacturers. The only way to beat it is to hand select different amps for different applications and you have to select from the world’s best amps. As for a speakers - system uses 3 way Rainbow References which might just be a world’s best system(have not compared to full Esotar 3 way set) from single manufacturer and a pair of 12" Altis flat subs sitting in the custom rear shelf Don skillfully build from Baltic Birch. Strange choice of subs but one of the tasks was to not give up any of the trunk space and save as much weight as it's possible - with whole system barely tipping scales at 55lbs
Both cars had an extensive treatment by Cascade lightweight sound deadening materials significantly quieting down already silent Mercedes interior
All interconnects are custom top of the line Stealth Audio Cables and for Speaker Cables I'm using very special secret wire ))))))))
Don absolutely hated working with an audiophile wire in the car but did an amazing job with it.


----------



## LCat (Jul 28, 2008)

Listening impressions and pictures to follow


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice cars and it sounds like you've had some amazing installs. I'd love to see some more pics!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Whats up Leon. I see you have been keeping Don busy.

~Marquies


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Long time, no see on the forum, man. I remember over a year ago when you were buying all sorts of gear to test and pick from.
glad to have you back. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Beautiful cars. Love the black one. One of my favorite styles of Mercedes. Hope the brakes don't break. Lol


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Good god man. That's all I can say. 


Incredible.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I am looking forward to some photos. Don never posts anything. About time we get to see some of his work.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> I am looking forward to some photos. Don never posts anything. About time we get to see some of his work.


X2...


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

I WANT that black e55, fyi.


----------



## LCat (Jul 28, 2008)

Got snowed in - so pics will take a while -


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

great cars! Loving the black one!!! 
These and the C36 AMG are my favorite Mercedes cars.


----------



## sands1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Beautiful cars, great equipment . Looking forward to this install.


----------



## SCtud (Oct 16, 2009)

we need a meetup here in the tri state region so we can all listen to each other's cars 

i'd love to hear the rainbows versus dyns!


----------



## zoomski (Feb 11, 2008)

i got a 01 e430, i also had a w124, trully amazing oldschool cars. I wish i coulda pick up a e55...


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Pics Please!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2010)

Love the black one


----------



## zoomski (Feb 11, 2008)

what brand are those wheels on the black one?


----------



## Sex Cells (Jul 21, 2007)

zoomski said:


> what brand are those wheels on the black one?


AMG.


----------



## timelord9 (Jun 4, 2008)

> I wanted as simple of the system as I can build - so modified ODR D7III head unit with Bluetooth and IPod modules went in driving mildly modified ODR P90 processor driving TRU Stage 3 SuperBillet 8S amp



:speechless:



hawt hawt hawt.

cant wait to see pics of the build too......


----------



## Just_Crazy (Nov 10, 2008)

:This thread is useless without pics:


----------



## SCtud (Oct 16, 2009)

mattyjman said:


> Pics Please!


x2!!


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ever finished?


----------



## bimmerman11 (Aug 27, 2009)

Can't go wrong with AMG!


----------



## redsun (Sep 2, 2010)

If I had unlimited chedda', I'd get one of these cars. True class. I'd call up Kleeman and tell 'em do work, son.


----------



## Rapture (Feb 3, 2010)

Pics and details on carpc would be appreciated, however unlikely...


----------



## Rushseka (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow. Cars sound incredible. I'm in market for a W210 Eclass and want to install some similar mods. Could you re-post pictures? The ones on this forum have expired...


----------

